# Need pattern suggestions



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Each year one of the local tv stations in Spokane has a "Coats for Kids" drive which leads me to my request.

I need suggestions for patterns for fleece coats to sew for children ages 2 to 6 yrs of age. My 16yr daughter will need an easier pattern as we will be sewing together. Any suggestions will be a blessing.

Where would be the most economical place to purchase fleece?


Thank you all and God bless


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Kwik Sew patterns are pretty easy and have good instructions.

Here is a page of patterns that has some coats in it. 

https://kwiksew.mccall.com/patterns/kids/girls/coordinates-separates


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Should be some fleece sales now that it's (kinda) summer. Always check out the clearance rack, too.

Hancock fabric (store) used to have some really good deals, and if you were lucky, they'd have a large bag of mixed pieces, most smaller than a yard. I made jackets with different color sleeves, or mixed and maybe three differentt colors on a jacket. 

Mon


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sign up for JOann's app and emails. Regularly they will have coupons from 20 to 50% off one regularly priced item. One cut of fabric is one item. I just saved $31.00 on 15 yards of muslin.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Hancock fabrics I closing all stores due to bankruptcy. There will be big sales this weekend.
I am sorry to see them go.


----------



## Ravin (Apr 12, 2008)

I've found that at the end of the season when stores are clearing out their fleece throw blankets, you can get them for far cheaper than you can get the same amount of yardage of fabric at a fabric store.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Good for you for wanting to help.

I think fleece is down to 60% - 70% off at Hancocks due to their going bankrupt. This would be a good time to stock up.


----------

